# Windows 98 ----> Windows XP



## Private Joker (12. Oktober 2005)

Hi Leute,
ich habe eine sehr wichtige Frage:

ICh habe auf einem Rechner Win XP installiert und Win XP fehlen Datein die ich selber net mehr habe. SO möchte ich erst WIN 98 SE installen und dann ein Upgrade auf WIN XP durchführen. Aber bevor ich das machen wollte ich mir INFOS holen wie das geht.....denn vorsicht ist besser als nachsicht. Bitte erklärt das Schritt für Schritt! Und bitte nochmal wie instalen von WIN 98 SE geht. Ist das so wie bei WINXP?

thx4answer
Private Joker


P.S: Passt hier zwar net aber warum sagt dieser PC am anfang Floppy disk(s) error (40) -> ich habe das diskettenlaufwerk bereits ausgestöpselt und die nachricht kommt immer noch! Aber man kann mit f1 fortfahren!


----------



## Nightcrawler (13. Oktober 2005)

Eh welche Datein sollen WinXP fehlen, wenn du es neu auf die Platte installierts.

Ausserdem hat WinXP einen NT-Kern, was Win98 nicht hat.

Also einfach XP-CD einlegen, im BIOS CD-ROM Laufwerk als Bootlaufwerk makieren.
Dann Platte eine Systempartion zuweisen, Auf NTFS formateiren lassen und dann den anweisungen von XP folgen.

gruß

Nightcrawler


----------



## Private Joker (13. Oktober 2005)

Das kann ich ja, nur ne datei i368 oder so fehlt und der computer hat keinen richtigen XP-Stil!
Deswegen will ich WIN 98SE installen und danach nen Upgrade auf WIN XP machen, aber erstens wie installt man WIN98SE (hab ich lang net mehr gemacht) und wie Upgraded man denn dann?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Oktober 2005)

Win98 zu installieren sollte ein Kinderspiel sein.
Wie waere es denn es einfach mal zu probieren?

Ausserdem bezweifle ich, dass man von 98 auf XP upgraden kann.
Zum einen wegen des bereits angesprochenen Technologieunterschiedes, zum anderen weil die Version zu weit auseinander liegen.
Mir ist auch kein Upgrade von 2000 auf XP bekannt.
Ich weiss, dass es eins von 98 auf ME gibt, aber weiter wohl auch kaum.

Was spricht denn dagegen gleich XP zu installieren? Wenn nach einer Neuinstallation was fehlt sollte eigentlich waehrend der Installation ein Fehler kommen, dass eine Datei nicht gelesen werden kann.
Ob Microsoft geschrottete CDs ersetzt weiss ich nicht. Aber fuer so einen Fall sollte man eigentlich eine Sicherheitskopie haben.
Ich installier mein 2000 ja auch nicht von der Original-CD.
Wenn das CD-Laufwerk mal 'ne Macke hat dann muss das ja nicht das Original fressen. 

Und sei doch froh keinen XP-Stil zu haben. Der ist doch eh schaebig.


----------



## Private Joker (13. Oktober 2005)

klar gibts nen upgrade auf XP von 98, steht auf der Microschrott seite.... von ME und 98 kann man auf XP upgraden, aber dann versuch ich gleich mal zu instalölen! thx


----------



## Norbert Eder (13. Oktober 2005)

Zuerst Win98 zu installieren und dann ein Upgrade zu machen, verhält sich gleich wie eine Klo-Hütte hinzubauen um dieses dann zu einem Haus auszubauen. Sinnlos.

Nimm deine XP CD, leg sie ein und installier dir gleich das XP. Wenn eine Datei fehlt, dann hast du kein originales XP und damit hat sich die Geschichte ohnehin erledigt, denn dann funktioniert das Upgrade auch nicht.

Der XP-Stil:
Wenn dieser fehlt, kannst ihn ohnehin wieder aufdrehen - wenn man drauf steht.


----------



## Private Joker (13. Oktober 2005)

Ich habe eine originale WIN XP Home Edition von 2002. Aber jetzt habe ich WIN 98 wieder installiert und es ! Aber trotzdem habe ich noch ein Problem. Anfangs steht im Boot:
"Floppy disk(s) fail (40) mit der BIOS einstellung 1.44M 3,5 in. aber sobal ich diese einstellung auf 720K 3,5 in. setze kommt kein Fehler mehr. Ist das Floppy nur nen 720K? Weil ich muss auch dann noch ein paar Treiber für USB-Geräte (Netzwerkkarte) installen. Aber wie geht jetzt nen Upgrade von 98 auf XP Muss ich da nur die XP-CD einlegen und dann kann ich upgraden oder gibts ne extraversion zum upgraden?



***EDIT*** Ich habe 98 wieder gekillt und XP installiert! Toll... jetzt fehlt irgendwie wieder die hälfte! Bei 98 waren IE alle Progs da, aber bei XP net... kann das daran liegen, dass die CD während der Installation nach einer Date namens "i386" fragt, aber nicht finden kann? Oder könnte es am Laufwerk liegen, dass diese Datei net gefunden worden ist Laufwerk ist schon um die 8-10 Lahre alt^^


----------



## Nightcrawler (14. Oktober 2005)

Hast du schonmal mit dieser XP-CD eine erfolgreiche Installation durchführen können ?

Irgendwie hört sich das nach einer Recovery CD an die durch eine unsachgemäße Behandlung ein ding weg bekommen hat.
Schau mal ob da Kratzer drauf sind.

Hast du die CD mit dem Rechner dazu bekommen oder hast du diese seperat gekauft bzw. bei Ebay ersteigert. 

Also bei meiner XP Install konnte der Rechner auch 2 Datein nicht finden die auf meiner XP-CD drauf sind. Aber es läuft trotzdem super 

Gruß

Nightcrawler


----------



## gorim (14. Oktober 2005)

Bei i386 handelt es sich um das Quellverzeichnis für die Installation. Wenn während der Installation danach gefragt wird, dann benötigt der Installer noch weitere Dateien. Wenn es verschwunden ist, dann ist es kein Wunder, wenn die Hälfte fehlt. Es kommt aber immer ein Dialog, wo man einen Pfad zum i386 eintippen kann. Evtl. erkennt XP während der Installation Dein CD-LW nicht mehr. Dann hilft nur, das i386-Verzeichnis auf die Platte zu kopieren und später als Quellpfad anzugeben.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## Private Joker (18. Oktober 2005)

So das Problem ist jetzt bekannt. Ist keine Recovery Originale Einzellizenzversion... BETONUNG AUF ORIGINAL! Hab ich jetzt mal die Laufwerke "getauscht" habe den Brenner als Master gemacht und das Nostalgielaufwerk als Slave. Und tatsache anscheinend wars das


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Oktober 2005)

Private Joker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist keine Recovery Originale Einzellizenzversion... BETONUNG AUF ORIGINAL!


Du meinst wohl eher folgendes, oder?


> Ist *eine* Recovery Originale Einzellizenzversion... BETONUNG AUF ORIGINAL!


----------



## Sinac (18. Oktober 2005)

Private Joker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist keine Recovery Originale Einzellizenzversion... BETONUNG AUF ORIGINAL!



oder er meinte



> Ist keine Recovery, ist eine originale Einzellizenzversion...



Naja, wer weiß wer weiß...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Oktober 2005)

Und somit starten wir eine neue Runde des altbekannten, und hochbeliebten Spiels:
"Was will man uns damit ueberhaupt sagen?"  ;-]


----------



## Private Joker (19. Oktober 2005)

OK, hab das Komma vergessen. SRY! So ists besser. Keine Recovery; originale Einzellizenzversion! Wenns ne Rec. gewesen wäre hätte ich zuviel bezahlt. 100€


----------



## Neurodeamon (20. Oktober 2005)

> klar gibts nen upgrade auf XP von 98, steht auf der Microschrott seite....


So ne Wurst! Das "Upgrade" von 98 auf XP ist eine normale Installationsversion, nur das diese vorher überprüft ob ein Windows 98 vorhanden ist (es muss vorhanden sein).

Hokuspokus, läuft es genauso wie das Windows 3.11 auf Windows 95 update. Das konnte man damals sogar verulken, wenn man nicht vorher das 3.11 installieren wollte. Man verwendete eine Diskette mit leeren Dateinamen die vom Update abgefragt wurden - fertig.
Das XP update ist zwar wohl etwas komplexer aber im Grunde genommen wird 98 nicht »geupdated«, sondern 1. gelöscht, 2. das Dateisystem im Idealfall auf NTFS formatiert und 3. XP installiert, wie sonst auch.

Es gibt grundlegende Unterschiede bei den Systemen, daß ein echtes »upgrade« gar keinen Sinn machen würde!!

P.S.: 

Irgenwann werde ich alle Beiträge ignorieren, wo »fun(z)en«, »installen« oder ähnliches steht


----------

